# 1966 gto headlight harness routing



## 12judge (Jan 7, 2015)

hey guys, I screwed up and erased pictures of how the stock wiring is run across the radiator support. does anybody know where i can find a picture? thanks


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

do you have any local people that have a 66-67 tempest lemans or gto in a club or know anyperson,so you can look in person.i would say try the gto books,like thegto resto book or maybe the shop manual


----------

